

Free 2012 Architecture of Open Source Applications Text Book - kateroth
http://www.aosabook.org/

======
gvwilson
All content is freely available on the web under a Creative Commons license,
but please do think about buying a printed or electronic copy --- all
royalties will go directly to Amnesty International.

